# Easyboot Glove Back Country vs. Easyboot Trail



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Id go with the renegades. They just seem like a better mousetrap than anything easyboot has.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The boot that fits is the best boot.

Please let a farrier or trimmer help you. I have two horses I fit to boots and would have gotten them both wrong on two counts:

1. Style of boot to fit shape of hoof.

2. While both horses wear the same size metal shoes front and back, they both took a size smaller boot on the back. There was just enough difference that I wouldn't have recognized it until boots started flipping off.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My friend has the Back Country Gloves and I have the trails. Both are less than a month old and have come off multiple times. Water crossings are their weakness since it renders the velco ineffective. We are both going back to shoes.

If you do get either. order their glove fit kit before purchasing the boots and go with a slightly smaller size if you find your horse between sizes. Both boots spread out a tad when they soften.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Mm, recently I had a problem with my gloves coming off at a gallop, in mud, and water after owning them for a few months months, so I ordered a all new screw set, and replaced the old ones, and ordered power straps. They hadnt given me any problems the first few months, then once they started coming off they came off ALL THE TIME. After replacing the screws, and putting on a power strap, and filing Legends feet, I went on a 18 mile ride. Through forests, on dirt roads, through *DEEP* mud, through _tons_ and _tons_ of water crossing, galloping, trotting, walking, everything. They stayed on the entire time. I had not one problem. I was overjoyed. Personally, I love the gloves. Never tried the renegades, as its way too much money for me, but the gloves, after some maintance, worked _perfectly_.


----------



## horsesogold (Jan 10, 2013)

*Easyboot Trail and Easyboot Back Country*

I own a pair of the Easyboot Trail boots and a pair of the Easyboot Back Country boots, so I feel like I can give you a good answer about the boots. Unlike a previous post on this forum, I have not lost either boots on my horses in water or in thick, gumbo clay mud. I ride through very rough terrain and we gallop a lot and both the Trail and the Back Country boots stay on the hooves very well, they do not come off. The velcro on both boots is VERY strong and the boots don’t even turn on the hoof at all. They are also super easy to put on - all you have to do is open up the boot all the way and slip the hoof in, then you pull the side pieces around to the back tightly and secure them with the very strong velcro. I haven’t had my velcro loosen or peel up, it holds firm. I am guessing that if someone has had problems keeping these boots on, they must be improperly sized and maybe they are not pressing down on the velcro to firmly attach it. I have owned every boot that Easyboot has made. The only boots that I have had stay on besides the Trail and the Back Country boots are the Easyboot Edge boots, which have a worm clamp tightener and a padded tongue to keep them on snugly. But if your horse has flared hooves, none of the Easyboots will stay on very well which is very frustrating and results in torn boots or gaiters. I disliked the Boas, they are very clunky, the horses don’t travel well in them, I cannot lope in them, and they do come off. Haven’t tried the Old Macs or the Cavallos. The Renegades let lots of gravel and sticks get stuck under the hoof against the frog, and their rubber/plastic tears. I love the Trails and the Back Country boots - the best boots to own by far, and they only take seconds to apply, unlike all the other Easyboots. My horses travel really well in them, which they do not do in any other boots besides the Easyboot Edge boots, but I much prefer the Trails and the Back Country boots to the Edge Boots. I was afraid the Trails and the Back Country boots would be cumbersome and clunky like the Boas, but they are not at all. I can’t tell my horses are wearing them, except for that they are traveling comfortably sound on rocky terrain. Would I spend the extra money to buy the Back Country Boots? I don’t think so. The Back Country boots are made of tougher materials on the upper part, and they look like they will last longer, but really, my Trail boots are holding up wonderfully with no signs of wear or weakness. At first when I bought the Trails, I thought they looked like they wouldn’t be very strong and would tear easily, but I was very wrong. They are worn almost daily by a horse that is transitioning over to barefoot and we live in very rocky terrain with thick shoe sucking mud and the Trail boots are staying on with no problems for at least 10 hours a day for turnout. They stay put and don’t even twist at all. The Back Country boots are a little bulkier and have tougher material on the upper part, but they don’t perform any better than the Trail boots. Really, I think the Back Country’s uppers will last longer than the Trails, but I am impressed by both. It’s up to you whether you want to pay $23 more per boot for the Back County boots. BTW, Valley Vet has the best prices on both models of boots. Hope this helps!


----------

